# Goat milk butter



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone every made this?
Has anyone ever eaten this? What does it taste like? Did you like it? 

I was going to buy some, as I wanted to get away from cow products. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes I've made it and yes I've eaten it and it tastes like butter but it is white.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've made it, tastes like butter.  It's good. Usually what I do is scrape off the cream after a few days of the milk sitting, then store it in the freezer. When I get enough to make butter, I make it in the food processor.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Everyday. Very good stuff. We make butter twice a week. Skim the cream after milk sits 3 days. Put in a quart jar with a large marble and shake. It is white, rich and sweet. We only use this and bacon grease for everything. Chives are a favorite addition, along with sea salt. Make sure and get all the buttermilk rinsed out for good sweet butter, longer....James


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Tastes like butter with a hint of goat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been wanting to create some of this as well. Maybe this year I will.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always had issues skimming the cream off of goat milk. Unless you have a separator, it is much harder than cow's cream.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I use a cream separator and try to get all the cream at once. If you leave unpasteurized goat cream around it will go off and your butter will be goaty.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We skim off after it has sat in the fridge for a day or two (never longer) and save it. This was four days worth of skimming the cream off the milk from two goats. It is delicious. We make ours in a food processor.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

whodunit said:


> Tastes like butter with a hint of goat.


I use a cream separator and use my KA mixer to make the butter. I've never had any that had a "hint" of goat. We just had to get used to white butter.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I made some several years ago and it got goaty in about 2 days. I have never made any since. I may try it again in the spring and make sure I pasturize it to see if it helps with the buck in rut flavor

Sherry in GA


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had the goaty flavor too when I made butter, however, I also got some homemade cow's butter and it tasted like goat too!!?? That lead me to the conclusion that we're all just super spoiled with our whipped, flavorless oil that when we taste the "real thing" it tastes wierd to us. 

I will say, though that the longer the cream sits in the fridge while you're collecting it, the more goaty the flavor will be. Also after you've made the butter. The longer the butter is in the fridge the more goaty it will become even if the cream didn't smell that way when you made it. Sooo...for those of us who find that 'buck' smell/taste slightly offensive, any suggestions?


----------



## bigredfeather (Apr 22, 2011)

Hollowdweller said:


> I use a cream separator and try to get all the cream at once. If you leave unpasteurized goat cream around it will go off and your butter will be goaty.


What milk temperature is ideal to get the best separation?


----------



## StoneMaven (Aug 14, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> I use a cream separator and use my KA mixer to make the butter. I've never had any that had a "hint" of goat. We just had to get used to white butter.


I've been trying to do this. My KA mixer has been whipping my goats cream for the last 50 minutes and all I have is whipped cream. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Lazydaisy67 said:


> I had the goaty flavor too when I made butter, however, I also got some homemade cow's butter and it tasted like goat too!!?? That lead me to the conclusion that we're all just super spoiled with our whipped, flavorless oil that when we taste the "real thing" it tastes wierd to us.
> 
> I will say, though that the longer the cream sits in the fridge while you're collecting it, the more goaty the flavor will be. Also after you've made the butter. The longer the butter is in the fridge the more goaty it will become even if the cream didn't smell that way when you made it. Sooo...for those of us who find that 'buck' smell/taste slightly offensive, any suggestions?


Just wondering if maybe alittle salt would make any difference at all -- I am trying to convert my family to the idea of goat milk and butter (we have the perfect 1 acre pasture in a 2 acre property that would support a couple dairy goats) and they are just grossed out by the very thought, any hint of goaty would doom this experiment to failure so am reading this thread with much interest!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i always added salt to butter. haven't made much from the goat's milk as i have saanens adn there isnt' much cream. that's my only gripe about goats vs. cows. and figure that's just one thing i will still buy. i would like to get a ND at some point but hubs said no way, if i ever think he's goign to milk it for me.

but, goat milk is very good, i wouldn't bother with all this if it weren't. your family may just have the idea of 'goat is ick' and that's hard to change.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't keep a buck on the same place as the milkers. I take the milkers to the billy. I like a very cold refrigerator, just below freezing. I keep the milking jug in the freezer, then strain the milk into frosted jars and the milk goes into the refrigerator, right then....James


----------



## Tim D Pruitt (Sep 28, 2013)

I find that most of the "goaty" flavor comes from lack of good sanitary practices. Dirt and hair falling into the milk causes bacteria growth that breaks down the milk which releases a taste that would not normally be there. Running a buck with the does allows the buck odor to get all over the doe and can be transferred to the milk while milking. Otherwise, it is not the buck causing the flavor but poor hygiene. 
Certain breeds of goats have better tasting milk than others. Sometimes, an individual is reported to produce bad milk but in 20 plus years of goat keeping I have never had one of our Nubians to do so. However, in the 1970's I had a 1/2 Saanen 1/2 Togg that no matter what we tried always gave milk that was unpalatable. My sister also raised Toggs that we could never drink their milk because of an off flavor.

See us on facebook or www.pruittvillefarms.com


----------

